# Thật giả chuyện sao bị chụp lén



## Xinh (5 Tháng tám 2012)

[h=2][/h] 				   						 							 							 						 						 							 						 				 					 						





Nguyên Vũ và Hoa hậu biển Lê Trang​ 
Có thực sự cánh săn ảnh là những kẻ sát nhân như Miley Cyrus viết trên blog?
​ 
     Showbiz Việt và thế giới lại xôn xao vì *những pha chụp lén*   các ngôi sao. Mỗi người một cách ứng xử khi những việc làm cá nhân bị   chụp hình rồi đưa lên các trang mạng xã hội, lên báo chí truyền thông.   Có người nhẹ nhàng né tránh, che mặt khi phát hiện ra có tay săn ảnh. Có   người không kìm chế được tức giận, bổ nhào tới ẩu đả. Có người dùng cử   chỉ ngón tay thối để "đá đểu" paparazzi.
 Nổi cộm nhất, gây nhiều  tranh cãi nhất của chuyện sao Việt bị chụp lén  trong những ngày gần đây  là việc Nguyên Vũ bị "ai đó" chụp lại phim  trường một cảnh quay của bộ  phim truyền hình _Cầu vồng sau mưa_.  Bộ phim chưa được lên sóng,  nhưng hình ảnh Nguyên Vũ đang hôn lên vùng  ngực của Hoa hậu biển Lê  Trang khi cô đang mặc bộ bikini khiến nhiều cư  dân mạng không khỏi liên  tưởng tới cảnh quay phản cảm của bộ phim _Hoa nắng_  trước đó. Mặc  dù theo như lời phân trần của Nguyên Vũ, những hình ảnh  này là do bị  chụp lén, nhưng những tấm ảnh với chất lượng rõ nét, zoom  cận cảnh như  thế khiến không ít người nghi ngờ đây là một chiêu PR để  tạo "tiếng" cho  bộ phim khi sắp ra mắt.


 _Nguyên Vũ bị chụp ảnh lén trên phim trường?_​  Cũng  một câu chuyện khác được phát hiện khi các tay săn ảnh “chộp”  được hình  ảnh ngoài đường phố của hai ca sỹ Trương Quỳnh Anh và Tim.  Chỉ khi  những tấm hình bụng bầu của Trương Quỳnh Anh và cảnh cả hai  cùng đi mua  đồ em bé được ghi lại qua ống kính quan sát từ xa, chuyện  “ăn cơm trước  kẻng” của hai ngôi sao mới được dư luận biết đến.


 

 _Chuyện có baby của Trương Quỳnh Anh và Tim cũng xuất phát từ những tin ảnh của cánh paparazzi_​   Cũng  như showbiz Việt, showbiz thế giới trong những ngày qua cũng xảy  ra  những câu chuyện về mối quan hệ giữa sao và những tay săn ảnh. Thậm  chí,  một nữ diễn viên có tiếng là thân thiện với paparazzi như Miley  Cyrus  cũng đã phải thốt lên: “Những tay paparazzi đã hại chết Công  nương  Dianna. Những gì bạn và chúng tôi phải làm chính là ngăn chặn các  kẻ sát  nhân này”. Hãy xem, cánh săn ảnh đã làm gì để tới mức bị gọi  như vậy:


 _Bị bắt gặp hẹn hò với bạn gái 9X, Châu Kiệt Luân không giữ nổi bình tĩnh đã có hành động thô lỗ và chửi rủa paparazzi_​ 

 _Để   tránh paparazzi, Châu Kiệt Luân thậm chí đã phải ở lỳ trong nhà vệ  sinh  suốt 4 tiếng đồng hồ nhưng hình ảnh anh bước ra từ WC tại sân bay  vẫn  không thoát khỏi ống kính săn ảnh_​ _



_​ _



_​ _Nữ   diễn viên Yoon Seung Ah (phim Mặt trăng ôm mặt trời) đã phải bịt kín   như bưng khi đi shopping cùng bạn trai ngoài phố. Vậy nhưng những hình   ảnh hẹn hò bí mật của cô vẫn bị phát hiện bởi paparazzi_​ _



_​ _Vì không thích những tay săn ảnh, Miley lấy áo che mặt_​ _






_​ _Selena Gomez liên tục phải lấy tay che mặt khi bị chụp hình lúc cô chếnh choáng men say_​ _



_​ _Những   nhóc tỳ nhà sao cũng không tránh khỏi sự săn lùng. Bé Suri của Tom   Cruise tỏ ra khó chịu vì đi ra ngoài ăn tối với mẹ cũng bị... theo dõi_​ _



_​ _Lindsay Lohan vì muốn thoát khỏi đám đông paparazzi nên đã gây ra một vụ va quệt xe ô tô vào đêm 14/3 vừa qua_​ _



_​ _Vì sự theo dõi gắt gao của những tay săn ảnh và sành tin, Rihanna đã bị bắt gặp qua đêm với Ashton Kutcher_​ _



_​ _Tuy nhiên, cũng có những ngôi sao Hollywood luôn sẵn sàng chào đón những tay săn ảnh, như cô Kim siêu vòng ba_​ _



_​ _hay cô nàng Paris Hilton chẳng hạn_​


----------

